

Announcing Dolby Audio for High Performance Audio in Microsoft Edge - mamby
http://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2015/05/26/announcing-dolby-audio-for-high-performance-audio-in-microsoft-edge/

======
fl0wenol
Whenever I think of Dolby anything I think of that noise reduction filter they
used for cassette tapes.

I think of cassette tape hiss.

Or I think of the hot mess that is movie audio standards and home theatre
playback.

Not things I would want to associate with my innovative browser.

~~~
cleverjake
You don't want browsers to add features that you personally have an
unscientific bias against?

------
atomi
Microsoft is trying real hard to make Edge successful. Competition really does
wonders for innovation.

~~~
derf_
This isn't innovation. AC-3 is almost 20 years old, and wasn't very good even
for the time (it was designed for high-bandwidth optical discs). Dolby Digital
Plus is an extension whose primary purpose is to extend their patent licensing
regime.

Innovation would have been using Opus (full disclosure: I'm one of the authors
of Opus).

------
kropotkinlives
Am I the only one that doesn't like anything that Dolby has been near? Sounds
'wrong'.

